# Illness of a fern



## bigalex78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Good afternoon, I from Russia, at me was ill a fern unfortunately at our forums I of answers have not found. What occurs to a fern and how of it will get rid? I could not insert the image, therefore I give the reference to our forum, there there are photos. http://forum.aquaplants.ru/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=1532


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

The plant looks to me like java fern. In the first pic on the tip of the leaf looks like baby plants but in the second pic looks more like a disease. Im am no expert but im interested to see what others say about it. I have had similar growth on some of my plants, I just trimmed off the bad leaves and threw them away.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like the start of black-beard algae or some brush algae to me.


----------

